# Found a deal at Shaw's grocery store



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

My local Shaw's store is having a sale on Green Giant corn, green beans and maybe peas. The cans are .99 each, if you by ten the price drops to .49. I bought what was left on the shelf today and got a rain check for 40 more cans. Might be worth checking out if you live near a Shaw's. The expiration/use by dates are September 2015.
Take care,
Moose


----------



## walkyle (Apr 27, 2021)

I use to be at my local nearby Shaw's store and I always use to buy groceries and other products at their store.


----------

